# Machinist tools - $150 (Joshua tree, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 26, 2020)

Machinist tools - tools - by owner - sale
					

Two beautifully lined machinist boxes, complete with quality Starrett tools. Including: Inside and...



					palmsprings.craigslist.org


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 26, 2020)

Somebody is going to get a great deal that buys that.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2020)

Good starter kit for a great price.


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 26, 2020)

Good deal for sure.
I like the photo of the guy’s feet.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 26, 2020)

Joshua tree, the bare feet, the color of the box, all very odd clues. Makes ya go “hmmmmmm?”.


----------

